# Getting back into reloading



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got out of reloading a few years back . . . kinda lost interest is the big reason.

Got a deal on a "barn find" Hornady Lock N Load, . . . did a little fixin up.

Added a home grown case feeder . . . I like it now. Video is of the case feeder operation.






Ran a small test batch thru it tonight, . . . hit the range with them tomorrow or Sat at the latest.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My Dad gave me the books and the tools. All I have to do now is learn how to use them.

Great video @dwight55


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Got out of reloading a few years back . . . kinda lost interest is the big reason.
> 
> Got a deal on a "barn find" Hornady Lock N Load, . . . did a little fixin up.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Reminds me that I need to be loading up some more ammo but all of my stuff is in storage right now since I'm building a new house. I'll be back up and running before long.

My set up is similar to yours with a L-n-L and a home made case feeder, but I'm using a 3D printed case feeder that I bought off of a guy on Thingiverse. It works well enough for pistol. I haven't tried it for rifle yet but that is on my list to do.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jeffh said:


> Very cool. Reminds me that I need to be loading up some more ammo but all of my stuff is in storage right now since I'm building a new house. I'll be back up and running before long.
> 
> My set up is similar to yours with a L-n-L and a home made case feeder, but I'm using a 3D printed case feeder that I bought off of a guy on Thingiverse. It works well enough for pistol. I haven't tried it for rifle yet but that is on my list to do.


If that is the red one, . . . I saw that . . . and kinda sorta liked the idea.

But after watching a dozen or so other videos on case feeders (to say nothing of the original Hornady) . . . they all used the "wire" as a guide . . . took me a while to get it right . . . but I think it will do what I need for a long time.

I'm hoping to pass it all down to my son some day . . . let him play with the toys ol' Dad made.

We did the same thing here . . . built ours from scratch . . . wife and I nailed 2 x 10's together . . . called in the concrete truck . . . poured the footings . . . built it up from there. It took us 18 months to get it "liveable" and another 6 to 8 to finish it . . . but it was well worth the effort. Glad to see you are building your house. It will be an adventure you will never forget.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

